# Problem with getting IHS for visa



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to get a fiance visa. I started my application online (July 10) and paid the required fee. I did not get an immigration health surcharge reference number at any point during my application, and I didn't receive any emails about the IHS. I went to my appointment and was turned away and told I needed an IHS reference number. I never got one.

So I re-submitted an application (but didn't repay the fee). I got to the make payment part (after booking another appointment) only to still not get an IHS. Is anyone else hve this problem and what should I do? I tried I second time on July 16. My browser was Explorer 10.

Thanks for all the help!
Cheers


----------



## passang125 (May 16, 2015)

*Ihs*

For IHS reference there is a different link :
https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start 

The online application website doesn't refer to above link so it took me a bit of researching to find out that it was a separate process. For the IHS payment, you'll have to sign up first and then there will be some questions to check whether you'll have to pay the IHS surcharge or not. 

I'm not aware of the process for those who are exempt from IHS but if you are required to pay IHS then you'll get the IHS reference number after making the payment. A confirmation email will be sent to you which you can print out and take it with you (along with biometrics confirmation) when you go for the biometrics appointment. 

Good luck.


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

passang125 said:


> For IHS reference there is a different link :
> 
> 
> The online application website doesn't refer to above link so it took me a bit of researching to find out that it was a separate process. For the IHS payment, you'll have to sign up first and then there will be some questions to check whether you'll have to pay the IHS surcharge or not.
> ...


Hello,

I have used this link and have been given NO reference number. Applying for it separately ended July 5th. All applications made after July 5th online are meant to include the IHS in the online application. Mine did not for some reason. Did you make your application before July 5th? If yes, this might be why you had to go to a different place to get your IHS reference number. I tried with the website you provided but it does not generate a reference number. I believe they haven't taken that site down yet but unfortunately it no longer generates reference numbers.

Thanks for replying though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need to pay IHS for fiancé(e) visa, as it's only valid for 6 months. No reference number needed either. Those VAC staff giving wrong instruction should be taken to task. You pay when you apply for spouse leave to remain after marriage (£500).


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You don't need to pay IHS for fiancé(e) visa, as it's only valid for 6 months. No reference number needed either. Those VAC staff giving wrong instruction should be taken to task. You pay when you apply for spouse leave to remain after marriage (£500).


at what point during the online application do you get the IHS reference number? Is it when you book the appointment or when you pay? And how is the system meant to know I don't need to pay it when it is only clear through appendix 2 that i am applying for a fiance visa and not a spouse visa?

thanks for all your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You state what you are applying by choosing the visa type online: settlement > settlement > marriage. You should not then be taken to IHS site for paying health surcharge.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

IHS is for visas which allows you to stay more than 180 days in a row


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You state what you are applying by choosing the visa type online: settlement > settlement > marriage. You should not then be taken to IHS site for paying health surcharge.


I called UK Visas and Immigration and they said I should still have a reference number, which I don't get when I apply. They say that even if I don't have to pay the surcharge, I should get a reference number. That reference number will tell them I don't need to pay but I should get a reference number none the less.


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

*Visa Sub Type*

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if I could get some help regarding the visa sub type I need to choose. My fiance is British, I am Canadian. I want to go to the UK to marry him. After we are married I plan to apply for the spouse visa. 

Under the visa type in the online application form, I put:

Reason for visit: Settlement
Visa type: Settlement
Visa Sub Type: ?

I must pick one out of the following:
Unmarried Partner
Wife
Child or other Dependant 
Civil Partnership
Family reunion - asylum
Family reunion- - dependant
Former UK Armed Forces
Husband
Marriage
Parent, Grandparent
Post flight non settled person
Proposed Civil Partnership


Any suggestions? When I choose the 'Marriage' one, I do not get an IHS reference number even though I was told by UK Immigration that I cannot apply without a reference number even if I don't have to pay it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's marriage. You don't need an IHS number when applying for a fiance visa.

You keep asking the same question and it's been answered.


----------

